
Ask HN: Creative ideas to activate communities? - sameernoorani
Hello HN.<p>We were brainstorming on ideas for how we can activate our first community for our product Roomvine (www.roomvine.com). By &quot;activate&quot; I mean getting people within a 200M radius to download the app, check-in to a local chatroom and having their first interesting group conversation. Since we need a geographically dense user group, we are naturally leaning towards a campaign for university students or attendees of an event.<p>Any wild&#x2F;interesting ideas?
======
brudgers
Why not employees on a corporate campus since there is a strong shared context
for discussion?

Or not. I think the the first order issue for apps for better yapping and
yammering is not proximity but something worth discussing. Proximity doesn't
change the need for channels, even if the channel topic is implicit as is the
case for an app like Tinder.

Good luck.

